# Ragtime... thoughts?



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I usually find most warmbloods coarse and unattractive. This boy is absolutely stunning.
Are you planning on purchasing a breeding and if so for what mare? Shalom


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like a good hunter stallion. Check young horse class results and look at their breeding. I rode a Grande mare who would have made quite a nice hunter.. not so much dressage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kia98 (Aug 1, 2013)

He's stunning! His conformation is exceptional, and his pedigree is very nice and versatile. He seems like a fine eventer.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I really like him
What happened with the trakhener you were interested in using? 
I seem to be on 'catch up' here


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I am head over heels in love with the Trakhener but I wont be able to register the foal 

A friend of my coaches has a breeding to Ragtime that she wont get to use because the mare she bought it for had to be put down. So she has this breeding for this great stallion not being used. 

At this point I am thinking I might not even get to breed. My mare is getting older and I am worried that breeding her when she is 21 is going to be way to high risk *sigh*


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Honestly don't know.
I've never bred from a mare that old but I'm sure people do
When did she last have a foal?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Her last foal is now 5. 

I keep going to A Fine Romance as my stallion choice. However Ragtime does appeal to me. But my heart has said AFR time and time again for the last three years. Sadly it just hasn't been until this year that I could make breeding a reality. But where she will bd 21 for next season I worry that I'm putting her at too high a risk. I feel selfish. My vet says she is great for breeding though. I wish I had the money to do embryo transfer to a surrogate.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've thought about breeding from Willow but she's not young now and have to say it worries me, I just cant do with the stress.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If that mare can conceive NBeventer and she is healthy and in good condition I would not hesitate to breed her.
I have not had any problems with mares foaling in their 20's.
truly think the most important thing is for the mare to get plenty of excercise and be in top physical condition.
All the mares here regardless of age are ridden.
A Fine Romance is one very nice stallion and his owner is very professional. I was thinking of breeding either one of the Anglo arabs or a purebred to him.
Plus with with his reputation there is always a market for his offspring. 
Good luck. Shalom


----------

